# Real Estate



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there a forum that deals with this topic. I searched but couldn't find anything. I've read the 9904 Magna Carta and the HLURB. But looking for more info short of retaining a lwayer


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

You can go and search for the exact words of realttorney online a lawyer with a blog will come up. You can ask question and he usially reply. Its free if you need his email just let me kbow. He helped us once with regards to a neighbor who violated the Deed of Restriction. HLURB are also very helpful you can come to their office and they would assist you but I suggest calling first so you will be attended by the person in charge in your location.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

billygoat993 said:


> You can go and search for the exact words of realttorney online a lawyer with a blog will come up. You can ask question and he usially reply. Its free if you need his email just let me kbow. He helped us once with regards to a neighbor who violated the Deed of Restriction. HLURB are also very helpful you can come to their office and they would assist you but I suggest calling first so you will be attended by the person in charge in your location.


Thank you I'll let you know again thanks


----------

